# Squeaking while grooming?



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Okay,so my rat squeaks while he's being groomed..
Here's how it all is:

So Cookie, (My aggressive rat. Only to humans) grooms Nike.
One of them squeaks ( I'm assuming Nike)
But when Nike grooms Cookie, there is no squeaking. 
Is Cookie possibly hurting Nike in anyway? Is the like normal or anything?

This has been going on for a long time, but I am seriously confused.
So if you guys could PLEASE help me out that would be great


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

Cookie is power grooming Nike, which is a display of dominance. When a rat is being too rough on another rat, the latter will squeak to let the former know that they need to let up. It's completely normal; just be sure that neither of them are drawing blood!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Seiko said:


> Cookie is power grooming Nike, which is a display of dominance. When a rat is being too rough on another rat, the latter will squeak to let the former know that they need to let up. It's completely normal; just be sure that neither of them are drawing blood!


Thank you so much. They don't draw blood or anything like that, but I do keep an eye on them. It just happens so often..and it freaks me out! Thank you though


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

It's definitely startling to witness your sweet little rats suddenly turn on each other for seemingly no reason, lol! Bailey and Jackson regularly have at it, and it's so hard to resist breaking them up the moment they start squabbling. And you're welcome!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, it's a normal alpha thing. I'm not sure what triggers it. Sometimes during free range, Poppy will go into what I call "Alpha Rage" and run to Maple and groom her. I can see her perk up and start running before she grooms... It's kind of funny to watch her go.


----------



## Nebbz (Sep 22, 2013)

my boys are the same, outside their cage they switch to what they are like inside the cage, willow is the dominant one outside the cage, but inside sausage is the boss, although ouside of the cage as above alpha rage, willow does this, its almost like he cant contain him self full excitement included bouncing around then super power groom...after a week or so watching dragon ball as i have been too poor to leave ones house its quite funny to watch as my imagination is taking over far to much latley! lmao


----------

